# Dvorak, meet Williams



## erica-grace (May 2, 2022)

I never realized how much the opening of Dvořák's 9th Symphony sounds like Jaws.


----------



## José Herring (May 2, 2022)

erica-grace said:


> I never realized how much the opening of Dvořák's 9th Symphony sounds like Jaws.


It's actually the opening to the last movement.


----------



## erica-grace (May 3, 2022)

Right.

I never realized how much the opening of the last movement of Dvořák's 9th Symphony sounds like Jaws.


----------



## Robin Thompson (May 3, 2022)

It's two notes. In the simplest interval of all. It was bound to sound like something.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 3, 2022)

Getting in before the comparisons between 3rd mvt and Duel of Fates starts..


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 3, 2022)

Heal the World verses sound a lot like Jaws (Orca Theme).


----------



## CT (May 3, 2022)

inb4 korngold wagner strauss orff holst vaughan-williams hanson copland stravinsky elgar takemitsu walton ligeti north


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 3, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> inb4 korngold wagner strauss orff holst vaughan-williams hanson copland stravinsky elgar takemitsu walton ligeti north


(don't forget Adams)


----------



## erica-grace (May 4, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Getting in before the comparisons between 3rd mvt and Duel of Fates starts..



Yeah - I hear that a bit!


----------

